# Patto Meloni - Draghi. E asse con Zelenski. Le tre condizioni.



## admin (28 Settembre 2022)

Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.

CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2022)

Ahahahahahahahahahah eccola Giorgia "Aspen" Meloni. E non dite che non ve lo aveamo detto.

Altro che fassistahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah eccola Giorgia "Aspen" Meloni. E non dite che non ve lo aveamo detto.
> 
> Altro che fassistahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Su quel lato essendo della NATO dubito che possiamo essere indipendenti, che dici? Su questo punto non ci speravo in una uscita dal supporto. Una volta che si è deciso di firmare un patto di aiuto NATO-Ucraina non ne puoi uscire penso.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo



Ottimo, brava Melonetta, bisogna muoversi in modo scaltro senza fare fesserie.

Il debito va da sè che non va fatto esplodere, non ho voglia di andare in pensione a 95 anni.
Idem non andare allo scontro con gli altri paesi che contano, frega un tubo delle varie Ungheria e paesi del genere.


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ottimo, brava Melonetta, bisogna muoversi in modo scaltro senza fare fesserie.
> 
> Il debito va da sè che non va fatto esplodere, non ho voglia di andare in pensione a 95 anni.
> Idem non andare allo scontro con gli altri paesi che contano, frega un tubo delle varie Ungheria e paesi del genere.


Ha tutti gli occhi puntati addosso, i mercati europei devono prendere fiducia sul suo Governo e lei deve essere scaltra a farsi accettare, se entra subito in gamba tesa dura poco.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ha tutti gli occhi puntati addosso, i mercati europei devono prendere fiducia sul suo Governo e lei deve essere scaltra a farsi accettare, se entra subito in gamba tesa dura poco.



Spetta, forse non son stato chiaro.

Non intendo dire che deve fare finta di essere mansueta e poi a tempo debito appena non la guardano entrare a gamba tesa.

Devo mantenerlo sempre l' atteggiamento giusto, andare allo scontro con robe tipo "la pacchia è finita", sarebbe veramente stupido e controproducente.

Bisogna farsi valere ovviamente, ma senza fare il bullo delle giostre.
Che tanto ti ridono in faccia, anche se in quel momento ti senti un vero duro.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2022)

Nel momento in cui il potentato giudaico massonico decide di diffondere tranquillamente e liberamente queste immagini horror (la faccia demoniaca del rabbino, gli sguardi satanici, Il trofeo Belzebù: e non è che servano chissà quale sensibilità e la tessera del Mensa per rendersene conto), significa che siamo arrivati al punto di non ritorno. Al punto in cui si sentono in diritto di fare qualsiasi cosa. Anche perchè esistono idioti che addirittura se ne compiacciono. E la soluzione per forza di cose non può essere rappresentata da chi fa già parte, con tutte le le scarpe, di questo sistema marcio. Il salvatore può essere solo uno che viene "da fuori", che non passi nemmeno per le elezioni, e che abbia una missione ben precisa. 

Questa è una foto che mette davvero i brividi.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo



Dopo questa uscita, stranamente lo spread non è aumentato stamane.

Che circo. E paghiamo pure per entrare a vederlo.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Settembre 2022)

Scontato. I governi non contano più nulla, comanda tutto la finanza, con buona pace di chi continua a votare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui il potentato giudaico massonico decide di diffondere tranquillamente e liberamente queste immagini horror (la faccia demoniaca del rabbino, gli sguardi satanici, Il trofeo Belzebù: e non è che servano chissà quale sensibilità e la tessera del Mensa per rendersene conto), significa che siamo arrivati al punto di non ritorno. Al punto in cui si sentono in diritto di fare qualsiasi cosa. Anche perchè esistono idioti che addirittura se ne compiacciono. E la soluzione per forza di cose non può essere rappresentata da chi fa già parte, con tutte le le scarpe, di questo sistema marcio. Il salvatore può essere solo uno che viene "da fuori", che non passi nemmeno per le elezioni, e che abbia una missione ben precisa.
> 
> Questa è una foto che mette davvero i brividi.


oltre a coleman di "una poltrona per 2" chi è l'altro?
e il premio cos'èè le corna di satana?


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oltre a coleman di "una poltrona per 2" chi è l'altro?
> e il premio cos'èè le corna di satana?



Sono due mostri


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah eccola Giorgia "Aspen" Meloni. E non dite che non ve lo aveamo detto.
> 
> Altro che fassistahhhhhhhhhhhhhh



non era neanche quotato...Urso che se ne sta un mese a Washington, la Clinton che la benedice a Venezia....


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. *Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.*
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo


be ma per fortuna che segue ste 3 condizioni che mi sembrano sacrosante.
non è mica in questi campi che la melona deve risollevare l'italia.

sicurezza, evasione, sprechi, ideali tradizionali, immigrazione... qui si deve lavorare duro ed anche estremo.
non rompere le palle inutilmente all'estero e sistemare con forza all'interno.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Questo sarà un governo Draghi senza Draghi. Cambieranno solo le poltroncine e la propaganda in Rai (che però sarà sempre pro-USA, con Sangiuliano al TG1). 

E qui lo dissi e lo dicevamo in tanti. Ah ho azzeccato anche l'"alleanza" con Renzi e Calenda. LOL.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oltre a coleman di "una poltrona per 2" chi è l'altro?
> e il premio cos'èè le corna di satana?


Tra Draghi e Corna e il fdp che è!
collegarlo al falso profeta è facile..


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo sarà un governo Draghi senza Draghi. Cambieranno solo le poltroncine e la propaganda in Rai (che però sarà sempre pro-USA, con Sangiuliano al TG1).
> 
> E qui lo dissi e lo dicevamo in tanti. Ah ho azzeccato anche l'"alleanza" con Renzi e Calenda. LOL.


Cosa intendi quando dici "Governo Draghi"?

Non seguo ogni suo operato nel dettaglio.

Ma le uniche due questioni importanti sono state:

- Appoggio all' Ucraina e sanzioni alla Russia ( unico punto discutibile dove ognuno la pensa come gli pare, ma quasi tutti lo fanno, non è nulla di eccezionale)

- Raggiungere gli obbiettivi del PNRR ( penso ci sia poco da discutere, l' ha fatto)

Sul resto Draghi non ha fatto nulla di trascendentale, ne in positivo ne in negativo.
C'è qualcosa che mi scordo sicuramente.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo


a me basterebbe continuare ad avere il pnrr, e spostare il traffico da Lampedusa a Gibilterra o Creta magari.
Il resto è utopia in questa fase storica.


----------



## Raryof (28 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi quando dici "Governo Draghi"?
> 
> Non seguo ogni suo operato nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...


Anch'io non ci vedo nulla di male***, molto semplicemente c'è un'impianto organizzativo già molto avanti su alcuni temi di primaria importanza come la finta guerra in Ucraina e l'appoggio da dare (dove comunque la nostra guerra è subire il contraccolpo delle sanzioni e della speculazione sul costo delle materie prime) e il pnrr che la Meloni aveva già detto di voler modificare, per il resto bisogna aspettare la scelta del ministro dell'economia, è logico che lei non stia arrivando in un paese fermo, ci sono situazioni già marcianti.

***e se lo dico io mamma mia...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anch'io non ci vedo nulla di male***, molto semplicemente c'è un'impianto organizzativo già molto avanti su alcuni temi di primaria importanza come la finta guerra in Ucraina e l'appoggio da dare (dove comunque la nostra guerra è subire il contraccolpo delle sanzioni e della speculazione sul costo delle materie prime) e il pnrr che la Meloni aveva già detto di voler modificare, per il resto bisogna aspettare *la scelta del ministro dell'economia*, è logico che lei non stia arrivando in un paese fermo, ci sono situazioni già marcianti.
> 
> ***e se lo dico io mamma mia...


Ci sarà Franco o un pro-Draghi non inviso al Colle. Lo dice anche La Verità, che è tutto tranne che anti-meloniano, citando fonti del centrodestra.

Anche la Santanchè ieri su Rete 4 lo ha fatto capire.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> non era neanche quotato...Urso che se ne sta un mese a Washington, la Clinton che la benedice a Venezia....


Ho sempre avuto l'impressione che tutti i pupazzi, tipo Saviano, Michielin, Renato Zero, Giorgia, dicano (o gli fanno dire) apposta certe cose per favorirla. Psicologia inversa.

Pure Letta le ha praticamente fatto campagna a favore e non mi sembra nemmeno tanto dispiaciuto della sconfitta, vedendolo nella conferenza post-elezioni, nulla...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a me basterebbe continuare ad avere il pnrr, e spostare il traffico da Lampedusa a Gibilterra o Creta magari.
> Il resto è utopia in questa fase storica.



Ma infatti.

Speriamo che lo abbiano capito, e ci facciano almeno questo sconto, anche se ci credo poco.

Anche a me basterebbe smettere di sentire la oscena propaganda piddina e del mainstream su fascismo e altre minkiate, e chiudere con la feccia arrivata da fuori, meno criminalità e un po' più di pulizia, poi se ci vogliono stroncare economicamente e tenerci al guinzaglio, facciano pure, tanto lo siamo già.

Sarebbe già un bel passo in avanti, in attesa del Pazzo®, che probabilmente non avrò il tempo di vedere.


----------



## Raryof (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà Franco o un pro-Draghi non inviso al Colle. Lo dice anche La Verità, che è tutto tranne che anti-meloniano, citando fonti del centrodestra.
> 
> Anche la Santanchè ieri su Rete 4 lo ha fatto capire.


Non avrebbe senso Franco, se vuole fare delle manovre per la salvaguardia di un certo interesse nazionale non può rimettere alcuni ministri ultra europeisti, poi non so se le diranno metti Franco e ti facciamo passare altre riforme come quella del presidenzialismo, non lo so, di sicuro non mi aspetto una Meloni così anestetizzata da subito nelle scelte.
Certo che se il governo rischia di governare 5 anni sarebbe una bella botta, poi non so se abbiano fatto tutto questo per togliere il rdc e lasciare tutto com'è, è da vedere, ma la Meloni è troppo preparata per finire anche lei nelle mani dei massoni europeisti che giustamente adesso spingono affinché nulla cambi..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo



abbastanza scontato, alcuni temi sono buoni in campagna elettorale ma tanto poi sai che sono immodificabili. NATO ed EU per esempio. La convergenza verso i "Popolari" come un partito conservatore di centro è ovvio. Meloni cercherà invece il consenso su immigrati o con qualche retorica sulle lobby LGBTQ e roba simile.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non avrebbe senso Franco, se vuole fare delle manovre per la salvaguardia di un certo interesse nazionale non può rimettere alcuni ministri ultra europeisti, poi non so se le diranno metti Franco e ti facciamo passare altre riforme come quella del presidenzialismo, non lo so, di sicuro non mi aspetto una Meloni così anestetizzata da subito nelle scelte.
> Certo che se il governo rischia di governare 5 anni sarebbe una bella botta, poi non so se abbiano fatto tutto questo per togliere il rdc e lasciare tutto com'è, è da vedere, ma la Meloni è troppo preparata per finire anche lei nelle mani dei massoni europeisti che giustamente adesso spingono affinché nulla cambi..


Penso che l'unico obiettivo del centrodestra in questa legislatura sia il presidenzialismo. Se fanno quello, la loro missione può dirsi anche soddisfatta, altrimenti sarà un fallimento totale.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

in ambito europeo fa parte di un gruppo all'opposizione, sono a favore della questione ucraina ma su molto altro votano contro a Bruxelles, quindi le resta solo la carta americana per essere allineata

comunque nel prossimo governo vedremo quanti ex PDL piazzerà, lì si vedrà il rinnovamento
molti furbastri berlusconiani si sono riciclati in FDI nel corso degli anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Su economia e politica estera non cambia nulla, o poco, ma nemmeno l'ha nascosto in campagna elettorale.

E' sugli aspetti conservatori, per cui ho votato convintamente, che li aspetto al varco e aspetto un argine al progressismo ideologico perverso, ossessivo e malato. E sulla sicurezza interna.
Se mi deludono come partito conservatore sarò spietato.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in ambito europeo fa parte di un gruppo all'opposizione, sono a favore della questione ucraina ma su molto altro votano contro a Bruxelles, quindi le resta solo la carta americana per essere allineata
> 
> comunque nel prossimo governo vedremo quanti ex PDL piazzerà, lì si vedrà il rinnovamento
> molti furbastri berlusconiani si sono riciclati in FDI nel corso degli anni


Sui ministeri non fatevi grosse aspettative. Ve lo dico, per poi non rimanere delusi. E pure gente del partito come La Russa, a me fa paura non poco, visto che è un guerrafondaio che ha convinto l'Italia a partecipare alla guerra in Libia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sui ministeri non fatevi grosse aspettative. Ve lo dico, per poi non rimanere delusi. E pure gente del partito come La Russa, a me fa paura non poco, visto che è un guerrafondaio che ha convinto l'Italia a partecipare alla guerra in Libia.



La Meloni in politica estera è come la Truss. Se c'è guerra mondiale, o pseudo mondiale, noi saremo in prima linea al fronte.
Ma questo si sapeva, è nelle linee del partito. Nessuno è stato ingannato.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. *Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.*
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo


il minimo esigibile da qualunque politico medio assennato. Stiamo a vedere come evolve la situazione


----------



## Brain84 (28 Settembre 2022)

Vorrei anche vedere! Se i pensieri Fascisti della Meloni dovessero realmente concretizzarsi nella politica attuale e in europa, l'Italia verrebbe derisa da chiunque. Sti pensieri del 1920 devono stare dove stanno, nel bidone dell'immondizia.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

voglio vedere come si fa a perseverare in questa situazione internazionale con ricadute fortissime sulle aziende e i privati cittadini senza usare lo strumento del debito, come tutti i governi peraltro fanno
diventi premio nobel per l'economia

anche perchè quando trovi una via alternativa, come il super bonus che nella sua concezione e attuazione prima di Draghi valeva come una moneta di scambio, arriva qualche sicario a farlo fuori...


da un governo a guida FDI per esempio mi aspetto che dica di fare una banca pubblica forte come la Germania
un argomento molto presente nella retorica sovranista


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> voglio vedere come si fa a perseverare in questa situazione internazionale con ricadute fortissime sulle aziende e i privati cittadini senza usare lo strumento del debito, come tutti i governi peraltro fanno
> diventi premio nobel per l'economia
> 
> anche perchè quando trovi una via alternativa, come il super bonus, arriva qualche sicario a farlo fuori...






Infatti voglio vederlo anche io. Sacrifichiamo una delle più grandi nazioni del mondo, che ha civilizzato il globo, per l’inutile Ucrainah? E c è pure chi se lo augura, magari…


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2022)

In ogni caso se i presupposti sono questi non escludo affatto una rottura con Salvini e Berlusconi (per me è questione di quando non di se) e magari un’alleanza con i 5 Stalle se non proprio col PD. Senza trascurare i due babbei come già riportato nella notizia


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> voglio vedere come si fa a perseverare in questa situazione internazionale con ricadute fortissime sulle aziende e i privati cittadini senza usare lo strumento del debito, come tutti i governi peraltro fanno
> diventi premio nobel per l'economia
> 
> anche perchè quando trovi una via alternativa, come il super bonus che nella sua concezione e attuazione prima di Draghi valeva come una moneta di scambio, arriva qualche sicario a farlo fuori...
> ...


In tal caso, FDI avrà una brutta sorpresa alle europee (le elezioni più inutili del mondo, buone solo a destabilizzare le maggioranze).


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> voglio vedere come si fa a perseverare in questa situazione internazionale con ricadute fortissime sulle aziende e i privati cittadini senza usare lo strumento del debito, come tutti i governi peraltro fanno
> diventi premio nobel per l'economia
> 
> anche perchè quando trovi una via alternativa, come il super bonus che nella sua concezione e attuazione prima di Draghi valeva come una moneta di scambio, arriva qualche sicario a farlo fuori...
> ...


Sulla questione energia è l' unico debito ammissibile... e penso andrà cosi.


----------



## mil77 (28 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be ma per fortuna che segue ste 3 condizioni che mi sembrano sacrosante.
> non è mica in questi campi che la melona deve risollevare l'italia.
> 
> sicurezza, evasione, sprechi, ideali tradizionali, immigrazione... qui si deve lavorare duro ed anche estremo.
> non rompere le palle inutilmente all'estero e sistemare con forza all'interno.


Perfetto.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso se i presupposti sono questi non escludo affatto una rottura con Salvini e Berlusconi (per me è questione di quando non di se) e magari un’alleanza con i 5 Stalle se non proprio col PD. Senza trascurare i due babbei come già riportato nella notizia


L'alleanza con il M5S l'avevo già prevista io  . Ed è quello che sogna la Meloni sotto sotto, alla fine i grillini sono degli inutili burattini manovrati da chi ci fa alleanza. 

Con i due babbei in solitaria numericamente è impossibile, al massimo possono fare CDX+TP per rafforzare l'esecutivo.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> voglio vedere come si fa a perseverare in questa situazione internazionale con ricadute fortissime sulle aziende e i privati cittadini senza usare lo *strumento del debito*, come tutti i governi peraltro fanno
> diventi premio nobel per l'economia
> 
> anche perchè quando trovi una via alternativa, come il super bonus che nella sua concezione e attuazione prima di Draghi valeva come una moneta di scambio, arriva qualche sicario a farlo fuori...
> ...


Risolvere il problema dell'inflazione facendo debito? Quindi stampando denaro e quindi aumentando l'inflazione? Inflazione che ad oggi sembra essere di *offerta* e *non di domanda*, perciò stimolare la domanda servirebbe solo ad alzare ulteriormente l'inflazione ed aggravare la situazione.

Proprio come è stato per la misura demenziale del bonus 110% che ha fatto schizzare in maniera enorme il prezzo dei materiali edili ed ha regalato miliardi a banche ed imprese edili svalutando di brutto il valore della moneta (già messa male).


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> voglio vedere come si fa a perseverare in questa situazione internazionale con ricadute fortissime sulle aziende e i privati cittadini senza usare lo strumento del debito, come tutti i governi peraltro fanno
> diventi premio nobel per l'economia
> 
> anche perchè quando trovi una via alternativa, come il super bonus che nella sua concezione e attuazione prima di Draghi valeva come una moneta di scambio, arriva qualche sicario a farlo fuori...
> ...


anziche fare debito con le 100€ una tantum con le quali ci asciughiamo il cu.. ordinino 2 rigassificatori in più, che a breve il problema bollette si estingue da solo..


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Risolvere il problema dell'inflazione facendo debito? Quindi stampando denaro e quindi aumentando l'inflazione? Inflazione che ad oggi sembra essere di *offerta* e *non di domanda*, perciò stimolare la domanda servirebbe solo ad alzare ulteriormente l'inflazione ed aggravare la situazione.
> 
> Proprio come è stato per la misura demenziale del bonus 110% che ha fatto schizzare in maniera enorme il prezzo dei materiali edili ed ha regalato miliardi a banche ed imprese edili svalutando di brutto il valore della moneta (già messa male).


Meloni in campagna elettorale ha parlato di togliere accise e tasse dall'aumento delle tariffe energetiche
Salvini di avere IVA zero su molti prodotti di uso quotidiano e già l'aveva chiesto al governo Draghi
Berlusconi di aumentare le pensioni minime, ma questa la vedo dura visto che tirerebbe dietro pure il salario minimo


----------



## Raryof (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso se i presupposti sono questi non escludo affatto una rottura con Salvini e Berlusconi (per me è questione di quando non di se) e magari un’alleanza con i 5 Stalle se non proprio col PD. Senza trascurare i due babbei come già riportato nella notizia


Il pd non lo permetterà mai, i 5s sono una loro costola da utilizzare in caso di crisi o di riassetto politico e strategico (per il resto c'è l'Ue a dettare tempi e condizioni).
Detto questo non abbiamo molte vie d'uscita, dobbiamo staccarci dal conflitto internazionale e chiudere i confini, bisogna tornare a fare grandi manovre interne senza pensare troppo all'Ue, vai lì e dici facciamo questo quello e quell'altro, è interesse nazionale, metti questo concetto al di sopra dell'ordine e dell'interesse comunitario e cerchi di cambiare una situazione disastrata dove ti sei ficcato e dove ti hanno ficcato, per me passa tutto dalla credibilità, quindi alcune cose hanno più attenzione, clandestini, no alle moschee, multe alle ong, espulsioni, modifica del rdc in favore di chi non può e non di chi può, una sistema più sbrigativo e più giusto, vicino alle imprese italiane e non nemico degli italiani, tutto qui.
Ci riuscirà? forse il clima emergenziale potrà aiutare, anche perché o accetti di cambiare o non cambierà nulla, nemmeno quel poco che potrai camuffare come interesse nazionale che però devi cerchiare di rosso e mettere al di sopra di tutto.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> anziche fare debito con le 100€ una tantum con le quali ci asciughiamo il cu.. ordinino 2 rigassificatori in più, che a breve il problema bollette si estingue da solo..



Mettere in posa quello già deliberato di Piombino il più celermente possibile, non sarebbe già male...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo



In pratica la Meloni in versione democristiana.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il pd non lo permetterà mai,* i 5s sono una loro costola* da utilizzare in caso di crisi o di riassetto politico e strategico (per il resto c'è l'Ue a dettare tempi e condizioni).
> Detto questo non abbiamo molte vie d'uscita, dobbiamo staccarci dal conflitto internazionale e chiudere i confini, bisogna tornare a fare grandi manovre interne senza pensare troppo all'Ue, vai lì e dici facciamo questo quello e quell'altro, è interesse nazionale, metti questo concetto al di sopra dell'ordine e dell'interesse comunitario e cerchi di cambiare una situazione disastrata dove ti sei ficcato e dove ti hanno ficcato, per me passa tutto dalla credibilità, quindi alcune cose hanno più attenzione, clandestini, no alle moschee, multe alle ong, espulsioni, modifica del rdc in favore di chi non può e non di chi può, una sistema più sbrigativo e più giusto, vicino alle imprese italiane e non nemico degli italiani, tutto qui.
> Ci riuscirà? forse il clima emergenziale potrà aiutare, anche perché o accetti di cambiare o non cambierà nulla, nemmeno quel poco che potrai camuffare come interesse nazionale che però devi cerchiare di rosso e mettere al di sopra di tutto.


Dopo le elezioni il M5S è uscito rafforzato ed il PD indebolito. Conte, magari, sarà più un cane sciolto da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Meloni in campagna elettorale ha parlato di togliere accise e tasse dall'aumento delle tariffe energetiche
> Salvini di avere IVA zero su molti prodotti di uso quotidiano e già l'aveva chiesto al governo Draghi
> Berlusconi di aumentare le pensioni minime, ma questa la vedo dura visto che tirerebbe dietro pure il salario minimo


Pensioni per fortuna molto difficile, mentre su energia e IVA zero su alcuni beni, non dovrebbero essere cifre troppo difficili da reperire anche senza debito (è sufficiente tagliare un bel pezzo di RDC)

Io spero la Meloni non faccia debito perché sarebbe devastante per la nostra inflazione e soprattutto per i nuovi tassi d'interesse a cui dovremmo farci prestare i soldi. Sarei già soddisfatto di questo


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le elezioni il M5S è uscito rafforzato ed il PD indebolito. Conte, magari, sarà più un cane sciolto da questo punto di vista.


Poi dipende anche chi sarà il nuovo leader del PD. Un Bonaccini è più vicino a Renzi e magari ritornerà a dialogare con il TP, piuttosto che con il M5S. In ogni caso, sono dinamiche che è difficile prevedere adesso, ma sono certo che dopo la primavera oppure dopo le europee vedremo delle sorprese.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In pratica la Meloni in versione democristiana.



La versione "apriamo il parlamento come una scatoletta di tonno" non sembra funzionare, dicono.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La versione "apriamo il parlamento come una scatoletta di tonno" non sembra funzionare, dicono.



Dall'opposizione sono tutti statisti illuminati.


----------



## mabadi (28 Settembre 2022)

Ma sta storia del Nord Sream? Onestamente non credo siano stati i Russi a farlo saltare visto che a loro bastava chiudere le valvole a monte. Potrebbero essere stati gli USA, ma in questo caso avrebbero comunque attacato l'UE.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo


Brava Giorgia, hai già capito come funziona e come si gestisce un paese in modo serio.
Faremo grandi cose, se non ti farai affascinare dai rutti e dai facili populismi, quella robaccia lasciamola alla campagna elettorale.
Governare è altro.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'alleanza con il M5S l'avevo già prevista io  . Ed è quello che sogna la Meloni sotto sotto, alla fine i grillini sono degli inutili burattini manovrati da chi ci fa alleanza.
> 
> Con i due babbei in solitaria numericamente è impossibile, al massimo possono fare CDX+TP per rafforzare l'esecutivo.


Non vedo come possano coesistere, FDI se non vuole bruciarsi alla velocità della luce deve se non cancellare quantomeno ridimensionare in maniera molto brusca il RDC e su questo il M5S imposterà la narrativa fino al prossimo giro...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non vedo come possano coesistere, FDI se non vuole bruciarsi alla velocità della luce deve se non cancellare quantomeno ridimensionare in maniera molto brusca il RDC e su questo il M5S imposterà la narrativa fino al prossimo giro...


Per me il fatto che abbiano votato in massa FDI per abolire il rdc è una cavolata. FDI è stato un voto contro Draghi e, in molti, rimarranno delusi. Non escludo un crollo record tipo M5S nel primo anno di governo. Considerando poi che l'elettorato italiano e molto esigente e, allo stesso tempo, va a rifugiarsi da chi lo deludeva 5 anni prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Intanto per gli Esteri, repubblica dà in pole la Belloni, la presidente della Repubblica mancata uscita dal patto segreto Salvini- Conte. L'incubo di Renzi che custodisce i suoi intrallazzi esteri 

Vedremo...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

*Renzi ai funerali di Abe dichiara alla CNN: "Con Meloni nessun pericolo fascismo".*


----------



## vota DC (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah eccola Giorgia "Aspen" Meloni. E non dite che non ve lo aveamo detto.
> 
> Altro che fassistahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Se ci fosse una sinistra vera l'avrebbero accusata di fascismo appunto per il sostegno di un paese fascista come l'Ucraina (millemila minoranze, non è federazione, zero autonomia e cercano goffamente di imporre la lingua ucraina dove nessuno la parla)


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

*Sui social, polemiche e delusione per l'appoggio di Meloni a Zelensky. Inoltre, su Twitter in molti chiedono di non volere assolutamente la Ronzulli alla sanità.*


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Su quel lato essendo della NATO dubito che possiamo essere indipendenti, che dici? Su questo punto non ci speravo in una uscita dal supporto. Una volta che si è deciso di firmare un patto di aiuto NATO-Ucraina non ne puoi uscire penso.



Quindi si può dire che la nato è una dittatura? Cioe si fa cosa dicono e basta....


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sui social, polemiche e delusione per l'appoggio di Meloni a Zelensky. Inoltre, su Twitter in molti chiedono di non volere assolutamente la Ronzulli alla sanità.*


Franco e Ronzulli=Meloni sotto il 20%. Segnatevelo.

Sarà interessante poi vedere dove andranno quei voti. Forse a Paragone, con l'astensione che però aumenterà di brutto.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto per gli Esteri, repubblica dà in pole la Belloni, la presidente della Repubblica mancata uscita dal patto segreto Salvini- Conte. L'incubo di Renzi che custodisce i suoi intrallazzi esteri
> 
> Vedremo...


La Belloni agli esteri è un volto rassicurante, non farà paura a nessuno. Come pdr poteva far paura a qualcuno, ma in quel ministero sono anni che ci lavora.


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Franco e Ronzulli=Meloni sotto il 20%. Segnatevelo.
> 
> Sarà interessante poi vedere dove andranno quei voti. Forse a Paragone, con l'astensione che però aumenterà di brutto.



Direi anche sotto 15%. Come dici te voti a partiti antisistema e ancora di più astensione.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sui social, polemiche e delusione per l'appoggio di Meloni a Zelensky. Inoltre, su Twitter in molti chiedono di non volere assolutamente la Ronzulli alla sanità.*


sono scemi comunque , la Meloni ha sempre parlato di appoggio all'Ucraina, semmai era Salvini il russofilo a parole.
Secondo me anche chi l'ha votata ha creduto al fassismo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sui social, polemiche e delusione per l'appoggio di Meloni a Zelensky. Inoltre, su Twitter in molti chiedono di non volere assolutamente la Ronzulli alla sanità.*



Inutile negarlo. In tanti hanno votato per lei sperando che l'Italia assuma una posizione diversa sulla guerra.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sono scemi comunque , la Meloni ha sempre parlato di appoggio all'Ucraina, semmai era Salvini il russofilo a parole


Diciamo anche che quelle dichiarazioni finivano sempre in secondo piano, oppure erano considerate dall'elettorato come dichiarazioni "cuscino" per andare al potere e fare tutt'altro.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me *il fatto che abbiano votato in massa FDI per abolire il rdc è una cavolata*. FDI è stato un voto contro Draghi e, in molti, rimarranno delusi. Non escludo un crollo record tipo M5S nel primo anno di governo. Considerando poi che l'elettorato italiano e molto esigente e, allo stesso tempo, va a rifugiarsi da chi lo deludeva 5 anni prima.


Non solo per questo ma anche per questo, e Meloni si è spesa parecchio in questo senso. FDI ha riscosso un vastissimo consenso tra imprenditori e lavoratori, mi pare addirittura oltre la soglia del 30%... i problemi sono tanti ma questa situazione che chi fa impresa e chi lavora debba farsi carico di tutte le cariatidi parassite che esistono in un momento di difficoltà generale non viene più tollerato... e giustamente direi.


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sui social, polemiche e delusione per l'appoggio di Meloni a Zelensky. Inoltre, su Twitter in molti chiedono di non volere assolutamente la Ronzulli alla sanità.*


ho riportato ieri di Ronzulli
ovvia reazione considerato che sia una fanatica di restrizioni, green pass e vaccino obbligatorio quasi ai livelli di Brunetta

occhio che anche nella Lega sono entrati in parlamento questi personaggi dell'area governista, per ultimo l'ex pm Matone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sui social, polemiche e delusione per l'appoggio di Meloni a Zelensky. Inoltre, su Twitter in molti chiedono di non volere assolutamente la Ronzulli alla sanità.*



L'ha sempre detto che era filo-ucraina, in tutte le lingue possibili.
Da Twitter del resto non ci si può aspettare questa grande intelligenza. Quasi più scemi di Zelensky, che diceva di non votarli perché amici della Russia.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile negarlo. In tanti hanno votato per lei sperando che l'Italia assuma una posizione diversa sulla guerra.


Sono gli stessi analfabeti che sostengono che la terra è piatta, chi ha un minimo di QI sa che Meloni è atlantista per definizione. Fan tanto rumore ma sono in pochi secondo me.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ha sempre detto che era filo-ucraina, in tutte le lingue possibili.
> Da Twitter del resto non ci si può aspettare questa grande intelligenza. Quasi più scemi di Zelensky, che diceva di non votarli perché amici della Russia.


Vabbè, ma magari quell'elettorato (che concordo che non brilla di QI) come ho detto prima considerava quelle parole un modo per rassicurare certi ambienti. Tipo Salvini che va a sostegno degli ucraini, quando sotto sotto è un putiniano di ferro. Io fossi stato in tutti questi, avrei votato per Vita o altri partiti anti sistemi. Sarebbero stati un disastro, probabilmente o forse no, ma nel caso sarebbero nate opportunità.


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

Con la ronzulli perdi tutti i voti dei novax e no green pass. Lo aveva scritto sul programma. Sono almeno 10 milioni di persone. Magari 3 4 milioni hanno votato lei.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sono gli stessi analfabeti che sostengono che la terra è piatta, chi ha un minimo di QI sa che Meloni è atlantista per definizione. Fan tanto rumore ma sono in pochi secondo me.



Secondo me sono pochi quelli che lo dicono.


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

Dal programma di meloni:

"*Nessun
obbligo di vaccinazione contro il Covid-19*, ma informazione, promozione e raccomandazione alla vaccinazione, in particolare per fasce d’età a rischio e situazioni di fragilità. *Piena libertà di scelta tra i vaccini*
autorizzati dall’Ema e dall’Aifa e richiami."

"*Nessuna reintroduzione del green pass *e possibilità di screening negli ambienti a rischio, a tutela dei
soggetti fragili. *Istituzione di una commissione d’inchiesta* sulla gestione medica ed economica della
pandemia da Covid-19 nonché sulle reazioni avverse da vaccino."


Praticamente mettendo al governo la ronzulli(sostenitrice accanita della prima ora di lockdown, green pass, vaccini obbligatori) si è già sbugiardata dopo 2 giorni. Non è che sono sorpreso eh ma questo certifica la mia visione sulla politica, si cambia per non cambiare votare serve a poco.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Dal programma di meloni:
> 
> "*Nessun
> obbligo di vaccinazione contro il Covid-19*, ma informazione, promozione e raccomandazione alla vaccinazione, in particolare per fasce d’età a rischio e situazioni di fragilità. *Piena libertà di scelta tra i vaccini*
> ...



Il programma presentato *in campagna elettorale* serve per prendere i voti.


----------



## darden (28 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Dal programma di meloni:
> 
> "*Nessun
> obbligo di vaccinazione contro il Covid-19*, ma informazione, promozione e raccomandazione alla vaccinazione, in particolare per fasce d’età a rischio e situazioni di fragilità. *Piena libertà di scelta tra i vaccini*
> ...


Ma quel programma in cosa cambia davvero rispetto a quanto hanno fatto? Se togli la fuffa dice le stesse cose che sono state fatte chiamandoli in modo diverso..

No obbligo ma raccomandazione come è sempre stato, obbligo derivava da green pass che lei chiama screening in ambienti a rischio. Se io decido che il lavoro/tram/etc sono ambienti a rischio sto facendo le stesse cose.

Secondo me se qualcuno ha votato Meloni pensando che agisse diversamente in termini Covid ha preso una cantonata perché il programma è scritto proprio per lasciarsi le mani libere di fare tutto. Credo che ci saranno un bel po' di delusioni in questi termini.


----------



## Devil man (28 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Dal programma di meloni:
> 
> "*Nessun
> obbligo di vaccinazione contro il Covid-19*, ma informazione, promozione e raccomandazione alla vaccinazione, in particolare per fasce d’età a rischio e situazioni di fragilità. *Piena libertà di scelta tra i vaccini*
> ...


Se mette la Ronzulli perde almeno 30% dei votanti.. non credo sia così stupida..

E se la mette e lo spero.. è perché la Ronzulli è un pupazzo, e seguirà alla lettera l'agenda fratelli d'Italia


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma quel programma in cosa cambia davvero rispetto a quanto hanno fatto? Se togli la fuffa dice le stesse cose che sono state fatte chiamandoli in modo diverso..
> 
> No obbligo ma raccomandazione come è sempre stato, obbligo derivava da green pass che lei chiama screening in ambienti a rischio. Se io decido che il lavoro/tram/etc sono ambienti a rischio sto facendo le stesse cose.
> 
> Secondo me se qualcuno ha votato Meloni pensando che agisse diversamente in termini Covid ha preso una cantonata perché il programma è scritto proprio per lasciarsi le mani libere di fare tutto. Credo che ci saranno un bel po' di delusioni in questi termini.


sisi ma parla anche di commissione d'inchiesta per reazioni avverse da vaccino cosa che la ronzulli pensa siano teorie del complotto.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> sisi ma parla anche di commissione d'inchiesta per reazioni avverse da vaccino cosa che la ronzulli pensa siano teorie del complotto.


Le commissioni d'inchiesta, storicamente, non sono quasi mai servite a niente e sono state fuffa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui il potentato giudaico massonico decide di diffondere tranquillamente e liberamente queste immagini horror (la faccia demoniaca del rabbino, gli sguardi satanici, Il trofeo Belzebù: e non è che servano chissà quale sensibilità e la tessera del Mensa per rendersene conto), significa che siamo arrivati al punto di non ritorno. Al punto in cui si sentono in diritto di fare qualsiasi cosa. Anche perchè esistono idioti che addirittura se ne compiacciono. E la soluzione per forza di cose non può essere rappresentata da chi fa già parte, con tutte le le scarpe, di questo sistema marcio. Il salvatore può essere solo uno che viene "da fuori", che non passi nemmeno per le elezioni, e che abbia una missione ben precisa.
> 
> Questa è una foto che mette davvero i brividi.


Questa foto è inquietante perché sembra una riunione tra massoni/illuminati e quel trofeo con le corna è un messaggio subliminale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Ma dove sarebbe l'ufficialità di Licia-Mr bee alla sanità? 
Kiss me Licia sono mesi che manda le veline ai giornali con il suo nome, come aggiornava il twitter di Yonghong Li.
Se la Meloni ha tendenze suicide mettendo Kiss me Licia alla sanità, tanto vale si ammazzi subito e nemmeno vada da Mattarella, ma non credo sprecherà questa occasione.

Capisco i grillini che devono far caciara su Twitter e Travaglio che li cavalca con le fake news, ma perlomeno noi manteniamo un po' di calma...


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le commissioni d'inchiesta, storicamente, non sono quasi mai servite a niente e sono state fuffa.


ovviamente si le faranno con i soliti omini prezzolati. ma qui si parla di coerenza verso gli elettori. nulla di nuovo eh questa è la politica.


----------



## davoreb (28 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inutile negarlo. In tanti hanno votato per lei sperando che l'Italia assuma una posizione diversa sulla guerra.



beh è come se la votasse uno che vuole il RDC.

lei è sempre stata chiarissima sul suo appoggio all'Ucraina ed ha anche spiegato il perché


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma dove sarebbe l'ufficialità di Licia-Mr bee alla sanità?
> Kiss me Licia sono mesi che manda le veline ai giornali con il suo nome, come aggiornava il twitter di Yonghong Li.
> Se la Meloni ha tendenze suicide mettendo Kiss me Licia alla sanità, tanto vale si ammazzi subito e nemmeno vada da Mattarella, ma non credo sprecherà questa occasione.
> 
> Capisco i grillini che devono far caciara su Twitter e Travaglio che li cavalca con le fake news, ma perlomeno noi manteniamo un po' di calma...


Pure io non penso che arrivi a tanto, ma anche un Franco all'economia farebbe cadere un po' l'immagine. Ah, notizia di oggi, l'UE incentiva il reddito di cittadinanza. Quindi, si allontana sempre di più l'ipotesi di abolizione  .


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

La Commissione Ue invita gli Stati a rafforzare il RDC: Svolge un ruolo chiave durante i periodi di recessione.​


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Commissione Ue invita gli Stati a rafforzare il RDC: Svolge un ruolo chiave durante i periodi di recessione.​


Quindi, scordatevi l'abolizione. Si farà come i 5 stelle quando fecero fuori i Benetton da autostrade per l'Italia. Cioè, un cacchio...


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Commissione Ue invita gli Stati a rafforzare il RDC: Svolge un ruolo chiave durante i periodi di recessione.​


gia caduto il governo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Commissione Ue invita gli Stati a rafforzare il RDC: Svolge un ruolo chiave durante i periodi di recessione.​




Prima mazzata alla Meloni.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gia caduto il governo



Non dirlo a @Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

*Berlusconi punta su Ronzulli all'istruzione.*


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

Sta ronzulli in ogni caso c'è la ritroviamo al governo. E la cocca di Silvio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pure io non penso che arrivi a tanto, ma anche un Franco all'economia farebbe cadere un po' l'immagine. Ah, notizia di oggi, l'UE incentiva il reddito di cittadinanza. Quindi, si allontana sempre di più l'ipotesi di abolizione  .



Franco impossibile, ma un nome consigliato da Mattarella con il placet di Draghi è sicuro. Su questo gli anti Meloni di stampa e social possono sicuramente sguazzarci.per far scendere l'opinione pubblica, perché succederà sul serio.

Ma io sono andato a votare con l'anima in pace su questo, conscio che mai sarebbe cambiato nulla lato economico-internazionale. Ho votato per altre cose, quindi sono tranquillo e in armonia con me stesso


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi punta su Ronzulli all'istruzione.*


ma una cosa meno importante no?
tra un po Ronzulli vicepresidente con Salvini e Tajani


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Franco impossibile, ma un nome consigliato da Mattarella con il placet di Draghi è sicuro. Su questo gli anti Meloni di stampa e social possono sicuramente sguazzarci.per far scendere l'opinione pubblica, perché succederà sul serio.
> 
> Ma io sono andato a votare con l'anima in pace su questo, conscio che mai sarebbe cambiato nulla lato economico-internazionale. Ho votato per altre cose, quindi sono tranquillo e in armonia con me stesso


Si lo so, mi riferivo a chi ha votato la Meloni contro le sanzioni e roba così.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Ronzulli all'istruzione lo vedo molto probabile. È un ministero trascuratissimo dagli ultimi governi di centrodestra. Non che quelli di prima abbiano fatto meglio, vedi Azzolina nel M5S.


----------



## TheKombo (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi punta su Ronzulli all'istruzione.*


0 possibilità, dai sono chiaramente i primi tentativi di parte della stampa di creare polemiche. I nomi spendibili da FI sono altri (Bernini,Tajani, Sisto) non certo la badante di Silvio. Chi crede che la Meloni sia così ingenua non ha capito niente.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ronzulli all'istruzione lo vedo molto probabile. *È un ministero trascuratissimo dagli ultimi governi di centrodestra*. Non che quelli di prima abbiano fatto meglio, vedi Azzolina nel M5S.



Appunto e per questo sono sempre stati massacrati dall'opposizioni.
Per me la Meloni è troppo sveglia per sottovalutare l'importanza di questo ministero a livello di immagine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si lo so, mi riferivo a chi ha votato la Meloni contro le sanzioni e roba così.



Eh ma lì però c'è un problema di QI, con tutto il rispetto per chi ha votato FDI esclusivamente per questi temi.
Ma fa lo stesso, non li condanno, alcuni magari non hanno la stessa capacità di informarsi di altri, ci sono anche contesti sociali che non lo permettono. Qui sono mesi che scriviamo che lato internazionale o finanziario sarebbe cambiato poco o nulla. E poi ci accusavano addirittura di essere faziosi pro Meloni, ma la Meloni è stata bastonata duramente da molti utenti del forum proprio per questi motivi, ed è sempre stato lasciato spazio.
Se lo sapevamo noi, perché non devono saperlo Travaglio o il nano malefico Molinari di Repubblica?

Mi dà fastidio la stampa grillina o piddina che ora post elezioni cavalca uno sconcerto che non ha ragione di esistere, e comunque estremamente limitato, dopo aver sbandierato per mesi il contrario.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> 0 possibilità, dai sono chiaramente i primi tentativi di parte della stampa di creare polemiche. I nomi spendibili da FI sono altri (Bernini,Tajani, Sisto) non certo la badante di Silvio. Chi crede che la Meloni sia così ingenua non ha capito niente.



Diciamo poi che collocando Tajani già FI si gioca una bella fetta, eh. Ha un 7%, e se i seggi vanno a 118 neanche troppo decisivo.
Lo stesso la lega con Salvini (all'interno danno favoritissimo il prefetto di Salvini durante il Conte 1).
E non dimentichiamo che a FI piacciono soprattutto le sedie di potere. Quindi a FI vedo probabilissimo una scragna da presidente della camera o senato.

Al massimo verranno concessi un paio di ministeri assolutamente minori dopo Tajani, e tanti ruoli da sottosegretari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Vorrei anche vedere! Se i pensieri Fascisti della Meloni dovessero realmente concretizzarsi nella politica attuale e in europa, l'Italia verrebbe derisa da chiunque. Sti pensieri del 1920 devono stare dove stanno, nel bidone dell'immondizia.



Così come tutti quelli che pensano ancora al ritorno del fascismo come elodie,ferragnez,michielin e minkione e minkioni vari, comprese le persone normali che si sono fatte struprare il cervello con questa storiella messa in campo dal pd e dalla sinistra  
Tutti nel bidone dell'immondizia, sperando siano almeno riciclabili.


----------



## TheKombo (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Diciamo poi che collocando Tajani già FI si gioca una bella fetta, eh. Ha un 7%, e se i seggi vanno a 118 neanche troppo decisivi.
> Lo stesso la lega con Salvini.
> E non dimentichiamo che a FI piacciono sopprattutto le sedie di potere. Quindi a FI vedo probabilissimo una scragna da presidente della camera o senato.
> 
> Al massimo verrà concesso un ministero assolutamente minore dopo Tajani, e tanti ruoli da sottosegretari.


Esattamente così, perfetto.
Ripeto, la Meoni è troppo scaltra (lo ha ampiamente mostrato anche in campagna elettorale), per fare errori del genere e darsi in pasto alle polemiche.
Tra l'altro "l'associazione" Ronzulli-Gelmini sarebbe immediata, non scherziamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così come tutti quelli che pensano ancora al ritorno del fascismo come elodie,ferragnez,michielin e minkione e minkioni vari, comprese le persone normali che si sono fatte struprare il cervello con questa storiella messa in campo dal pd e dalla sinistra
> Tutti nel bidone dell'immondizia, sperando siano almeno riciclabili.



Mi ero perso l'Incontrada, l'ho scoperta solo oggi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi ero perso l'Incontrada, l'ho scoperta solo oggi.



Anche la Ferilli.
Ogni giorno sbuca fuori un nome nuovo, meglio così, ormai è da 48h che ho un orgasmo ininterrotto.
Speriamo non mi ricoverino per priapismo


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Quindi si può dire che la nato è una dittatura? Cioe si fa cosa dicono e basta....


La NATO è una dittatura.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

Nemmeno quotato che tutta la feccia che abbaia(va ) al fascismo, si erga adesso a "vigile della democrazia", magari arrogandosi il merito che, proprio grazie ai loro latrati, non siamo tornati nel ventennio.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Comunque alla transizione ecologica propongo Paolone Scaroni


----------



## Igniorante (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah eccola Giorgia "Aspen" Meloni. E non dite che non ve lo aveamo detto.
> 
> Altro che fassistahhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Questa sarà una troll epica ai livelli di Allegri.
Il che non vuol dire che farà male per forza.
Ma sicuramente tante chiacchiere fatte se le porterà il vento.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Settembre 2022)

Adesso che ha vinto la Meloni non vi va bene nemmeno questo? Preferivate il PD o Italexit magari fatemi capire??
Sembra di leggere twitter. State mettendo troppo il carro davanti ai buoi senza contare che non è una dittatura che arriva uno o una e fa quello che vuole. E' salita la destra dopo 10 anni di governo di sinistra immeritato con inciuci uno dietro l'altro. Lasciate lavorare in santa pace che la Meloni non è ne fasicsta ne una statista.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Adesso che ha vinto la Meloni non vi va bene nemmeno questo? Preferivate il PD o Italexit magari fatemi capire??
> Sembra di leggere twitter. State mettendo troppo il carro davanti ai buoi senza contare che non è una dittatura che arriva uno o una e fa quello che vuole. E' salita la destra dopo 10 anni di governo di sinistra immeritato con inciuci uno dietro l'altro. Lasciate lavorare in santa pace che la Meloni non è ne fasicsta *ne una statista*.


Beh oddio, se il primo ministro di un paese non è uno statista chi dovrebbe esserlo?


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, se il primo ministro di un paese non è uno statista chi dovrebbe esserlo?


C'è netta differenza tra un politico e uno statista, se sei uno non è perforza detto che sarà anche l'altro. Solo in futuro si potra scoprire se potrà essere definita tale ma negli ultimi anni non mi sembra proprio lo sia stata, dato che è già stata al governo con Berlusconi anni fa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Settembre 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Adesso che ha vinto la Meloni non vi va bene nemmeno questo? Preferivate il PD o Italexit magari fatemi capire??
> Sembra di leggere twitter. State mettendo troppo il carro davanti ai buoi senza contare che non è una dittatura che arriva uno o una e fa quello che vuole. E' salita la destra dopo 10 anni di governo di sinistra immeritato con inciuci uno dietro l'altro. Lasciate lavorare in santa pace che la Meloni non è ne fasicsta ne una statista.


Non sono di destra ne di sinistra, però l'ho votata, volevo darle una possibilità. La giudicherò con il tempo e tra 5 anni (spero) vedrò se mi avrà deluso o no, non le chiedo i miracoli ma le chiedo che non ci faccia andare peggio di quanto siamo andati in questi 11 anni di governi tecnici/larghe intese non votati.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, se il primo ministro di un paese non è uno statista chi dovrebbe esserlo?




Sinceramente mi riesce difficile chiamare statista uno come Conte.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

*Errore del Viminale, Bossi è stato eletto in Lombardia 2*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Errore del Viminale, Bossi è stato eletto in Lombardia 2*



Bene. Ora la maggioranza è di ferro.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Castelli: Salvini un leader usa e getta.​


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Gentiloni: Pronti a collaborare, ma i patti si rispettano.​


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Errore del Viminale, Bossi è stato eletto in Lombardia 2*


redivivo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> redivivo



recidivo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Errore del Viminale, Bossi è stato eletto in Lombardia 2*



Di quale errore parliamo? Lo stesso Bossi aveva detto che dopo 35 anni era fuori
Ma con quale parte del corpo stanno facendo questi conteggi?

Va a finire che nel riconteggio la Bonino e la sua +europa arriva al 12%


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

*Incredibile Viminale

"Errata corrige, Bossi è stato eletto a Varese"


Incontro Meloni - Salvini per una piena collaborazione*


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Di quale errore parliamo? Lo stesso Bossi aveva detto che dopo 35 anni era fuori
> Ma con quale parte del corpo stanno facendo questi conteggi?
> 
> Va a finire che nel riconteggio la Bonino e la sua +europa arriva al 12%


boh ho controllato pure su Eligendo e Bossi risulta, ne ha parlato anche Maroni.
Brogli Fassistih!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

*Dopo il riconteggio tolto al PD un seggio anche in Molise, che va a FDI.

Mancano ancora 48 sezioni in SIcilia.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo il riconteggio tolto al PD un seggio anche in Molise, che va a FDI.
> 
> Mancano ancora 48 sezioni in SIcilia.*



Il PD mi sa che ha fatto votare davvero i morti della guerra di secessione come Biden


----------



## Andris (28 Settembre 2022)

*Surreale M5S, prende così tanti voti in provincia di Napoli che i seggi superano i candidati in lista

tocca ripescare un parlamentare per la Camera in altre zone d'Italia


Repubblica

 *


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo il riconteggio tolto al PD un seggio anche in Molise, che va a FDI.
> 
> Mancano ancora 48 sezioni in SIcilia.*


Colpa di Emma che ha chiesto il riconteggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

*Il vicedirettore di repubblica, Gianluca di Feo, bestemmia addirittura in diretta dopo la vittoria della Meloni.*
*"Cioè'...Ravenna ha votato a destra... porco..."*​*
Lui tenta di giustificarsi, ho detto "oddio", ma l'audio è inequivocabile.*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il vicedirettore di repubblica, Gianluca di Feo, bestemmia addirittura in diretta dopo la vittoria della Meloni.*
> *"Cioè'...Ravenna ha votato a destra... porco..."*​
> *Lui tenta di giustificarsi, ho detto "oddio", ma l'audio è inequivocabile.*



E' questa la gente da appendere, mica quel kretino di Letta.

Ma l'informazione è di destra, eh. Tutto in mano alla destra, squola, giustiziahhh, tutto.


----------



## TheKombo (28 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' questa la gente da appendere, mica quel kretino di Letta.
> 
> Ma l'informazione è di destra, eh. Tutto in mano alla destra, squola, giustiziahhh, tutto.


Da lettore de La Repubblica ho notato che la campagna anti Meloni ha toccato vette che nemmeno nel pieno "Berlusconismo", imbarazzanti


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo il riconteggio tolto al PD un seggio anche in Molise, che va a FDI.
> 
> Mancano ancora 48 sezioni in SIcilia.*


Entro il 2023 ce la fanno?


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Repubblica in edicola: patto Meloni Draghi. Fratelli d’Europa A Strasburgo la destra corteggia i Popolari. La leader di FdI vuole consolidare l’asse che ha eletto Roberta Metsola alla presidenza E lavora all’ipotesi di una “Fiuggi 2” per accreditarsi come interlocutrice affidabile. Per entrare nei salotti buoni dell’Ue Meloni deve superare lo stigma “postfascista”. Poi Kiev e conti pubblici contatti di Draghi con l’Ue “Meloni starà ai patti. Palazzo Chigi fa da garante con Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino. Le tre condizioni: sostegno all’Ucraina, fedeltà alla Nato e non far esplodere il debito.
> 
> CorSera: spinta per un esecutivo che faccia "bella figura in Italia e fuori" e che sia inattaccabile. Il messaggio da Kiev con i complimenti per le elezioni. E lei: contate sul nostro sostegno Le aperture di Renzi e Calenda sulle riforme: noi ci siamo


In pratica chi ha votato fratelli d’Italia ha votato un PD che blocca i barconi fuori dai porti invece che dare soldi alla Libia per i campi di detenzione? Sono stupito come quando vedevo le finte a rientrare di Suso…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Da lettore de La Repubblica ho notato che la campagna anti Meloni ha toccato vette che nemmeno nel pieno "Berlusconismo", imbarazzanti



Questo è uno dei motivi che più mi ha spinto a richiedere una nuova tessera elettorale e tornare a votare 
l'ho richiesta il giorno prima delle votazioni proprio "grazie" a carta straccia come la repubblica e fanpage, oltre alle solite oche presenti sui social 

E non credo di essere il solo


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Da lettore de La Repubblica ho notato che la campagna anti Meloni ha toccato vette che nemmeno nel pieno "Berlusconismo", imbarazzanti



Io non leggo quotidiani, perché ritengo infinitamente più attendibile e sobrio questo forum, per esempio. Non esiste informazione libera nei canali standard, e da un pezzo.

Ogni tanto dò una sbirciatina sul loro web, ma solo per rammentare periodicamente a me stesso di quanta schifosa malafede c'è su questa terra, e comunque tutte le volte me ne pento perché sono click regalati a questi criminali.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Settembre 2022)

credo di aver scelto bene..quello che non mi torna è perchè sono dalla stessa parte di molti che la pensano all'opposto di me  soprattutto sulla politica estera

sulla politica interna quello che ha detto mi va bene ora spero lo faccia però...a partire dal rdc


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In pratica chi ha votato fratelli d’Italia ha votato un PD che blocca i barconi fuori dai porti invece che dare soldi alla Libia per i campi di detenzione? Sono stupito come quando vedevo le finte a rientrare di Suso…



Cominciano i dolori al fegato.


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche che quelle dichiarazioni finivano sempre in secondo piano, oppure erano considerate dall'elettorato come dichiarazioni "cuscino" per andare al potere e fare tutt'altro.



Non solo l'aveva espresso chiaro, ma il fassismo ha la guerra come principio costitutivo, per cui...


----------



## Mika (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo il riconteggio tolto al PD un seggio anche in Molise, che va a FDI.
> 
> Mancano ancora 48 sezioni in SIcilia.*


Alla fine i seggi quanti sono? A 60 ore dalla fine delle votazioni ancora non si sa quanti sono in definitiva?


----------



## Shmuk (28 Settembre 2022)

L'Umberto rientra dalla finestra di P. Madama, è già stato detto?


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cominciano i dolori al fegato.


Io ti ho avvisato prima. Come avevo avvisato quelli che volevano votare Veltroni, Renzi, Bersani, Salvini e via dicendo.
Sia messo a verbale che non mi assumo responsabilità per tuoi eventuali danni epatici non correlati al consumo smodato di bevande alcoliche da me eventualmente offerte.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Meno male che Bossi è stato rieletto. Ci mancava solo che mettevano come senatore a vita uno che ha passato gli ultimi 30 anni a insultare gli italiani da Roma in giù.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Alla fine i seggi quanti sono? A 60 ore dalla fine delle votazioni ancora non si sa quanti sono in definitiva?



Proviamo ad evocare @Andris, credo che nemmeno i costituzionalisti più esperti lo abbiano capito


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2022)

Google Silences Women: YouTube Removes Giorgia Meloni’s Viral 2019 Speech​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Allora, ho visto che i seggi sono rimasti invariati, perché sono stati fatti decine di altri errori in altre regioni, e chi li ha persi ne ha guadagnati. Errori tecnici del Viminale.

Un altro capolavoro del Viminale della Lamorgese. Nemmeno i calcoli sanno fare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2022)

Oh, il nostro presidentissimo Scaroni è in lizza per il Ministero dell'Energia.
Su quelle cose ne sa davvero eh, non mi sento di percularlo.

Però faccio un tifo smisurato per lui, forse ce ne liberiamo


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ti ho avvisato prima. Come avevo avvisato quelli che volevano votare Veltroni, Renzi, Bersani, Salvini e via dicendo.



Farò tesoro dei tuoi consigli, offertimi come quelli di tanti altri che abbaiavano di pandemia finita a pochi mesi dal suo inizio, o del default russo in pochi giorni.

Grazie, ma temo che non vi ricorrerò, credo di averne viste abbastanza. Credi che sia uno sprovveduto, che non sappia che potrebbe anche non cambiare niente, o magari peggiorare? Guarda che so cosa aspettarmi da 'sta gente.

E d'altra parte, tieni conto che, ricorrendo all'ideologia, potrei anche negare nonostante mi possa trovare in mezzo di strada disperato.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Sia messo a verbale che non mi assumo responsabilità per tuoi eventuali danni epatici non correlati al consumo smodato di bevande alcoliche da me eventualmente offerte.



Ho già subito l'asportazione della cistifellea e il fegato è andato da un pezzo.

Puoi offrimi quanti drinks ti pare. E sarebbe anche l'ora.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

Interessante intervento di Travaglio, dove distrugge il PD e ipotizza un Conte leader dell'opposizione.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Interessante intervento di Travaglio, dove distrugge il PD e ipotizza un Conte leader dell'opposizione.


Spettacolo quando parla di Renzi e Calenda ahahahah.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oh, il nostro presidentissimo Scaroni è in lizza per il Ministero dell'Energia.
> Su quelle cose ne sa davvero eh, non mi sento di percularlo.
> 
> Però faccio un tifo smisurato per lui, forse ce ne liberiamo


l'ho proposto a pagina 11 di questo topic, un altro successo per MW


----------



## davidsdave80 (28 Settembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse una sinistra vera l'avrebbero accusata di fascismo appunto per il sostegno di un paese fascista come l'Ucraina (millemila minoranze, non è federazione, zero autonomia e cercano goffamente di imporre la lingua ucraina dove nessuno la parla)


Non solo.. hanno anche i campus estivi gestiti dal battaglione azov e non solo


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Interessante intervento di Travaglio, dove distrugge il PD e ipotizza un Conte leader dell'opposizione.


Un idiota fazioso.
Questo a 90 si metteva solo di fronte a Montanelli ed altri giornalisti di un tempo, con uno scarto come Floris si prende spot televisivi programmati a piacere su domande chiaramente scelte a tavolino e applausi a caso per sentenziare sul nulla.


----------

